# O que você acha de a gente jantar/nos jantarmos fora?



## Nino83

Olá. 

Encontrei esta frase num livro de gramática portuguêsa (brasileira). 
_O que você acha de a gente jantar/nos jantarmos fora? _

Queria saber se esta construção é muito usada quer no Brasil quer em Portugal e se é possivel também com o verbo _pensar de_ (_o que você pensa de nos jantarmos fora?_) ou se é só uma particularidade do verbo _achar_.


----------



## Vanda

Geralmente diríamos como a gramática sugere: o que você acha de .... ?


----------



## anaczz

"O que achas?" também é usado em Portugal. 
Há também o "Achas?", que eu _acho_ ótimo, adotei e já nem sei bem o que falamos aqui no Brasil nessas circunstâncias (talvez "Será?" ou "É?")

- Deve chover, mais logo.
- Achas?


----------



## Nino83

E nas frase afirmativas é correto dizer _acho de eles virem à festa_ em lugar de _acho que eles vêm à festa_? 
(O que me interessa saber é a construção _achar de alguem fazer algo_ em vez de _achar que alguem faça algo_). 
E com o verbo _pensar_ (_penso de eles virem à festa_, em lugar de _penso que eles vêm à festa_)? 
Ou, nestes casos, não é correto usar _achar/pensar_ _de + pronome +_ _infinitivo (pessoal)_? 

Obrigado


----------



## Jabir

Tem também: Que tal se a gente jantar fora?

O mais incomum seria o uso de "nós" em vez de "a gente"...

No segundo caso: acho que/penso que...

Em inglês, fica mais claro:

- O que você acha de andar um pouco? (What do you think about having a little walk?)
- Você acha que ele vem? (Do you think he will come?)

Percebe o "about"?


----------



## Vanda

Nino83 said:


> E nas frase afirmativas é correto dizer _acho de eles virem à festa_ em lugar de _acho que eles vêm à festa_?  - *não é bem assim, Nino. ''acho que eles vêm à festa.
> mas: ''o que você acha de a gente sair hoje?" = o que você pensa de a gente sair hoje?*
> 
> 
> E com o verbo _pensar_ (_penso de eles virem à festa_, em lugar de _penso que eles vêm à festa_)? = *penso que eles virão à festa*
> 
> 
> Obrigado


----------



## Nino83

Perfecto, Vanda, Jabir. 
Também em italiano é assim , com a só diferença que não há o infinitivo flexionado (_cosa ne pensi di andare a mangiare fuori?_, mas _penso che..._). 
Vocês esclareceram esta minha dúvida. 
obrigado
cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Queria saber se esta construção é muito usada quer no Brasil quer em Portugal e se é possivel também com o verbo _pensar de_ (_o que você pensa de nos jantarmos fora?_) ou se é só uma particularidade do verbo _achar_.



Tudo o que foi dito é válido para Portugal, mas há duas observações a fazer sobre a frase '_o que você pensa de nos jantarmos fora?'._ Em primeiro lugar é_ 'n*ó*s'_. Graficamente a diferença está apenas num ínfimo acento (e na linguagem falada, na pronúncia), mas é uma diferença enorme no que toca ao sentido já que '_nos jantarmos' _implica que nos comeríamos a nós próprios_. _Em segundo lugar, o pronome pessoal pode perfeitamente ser omitido. Só se quisermos sublinhar que somos '_nós_' e não outros quem vai jantar fora é que se justifica mencioná-lo. E, por último, a frase é mais idiomática, na variante portuguesa, se disser '_*o que é que* você pensa de jantarmos fora?'_


----------



## Nino83

Foi uma falta ortográfica. 
cumprimentos


----------



## Vanda

Também falamos como o Carfer disse acima. Na fala de um brasileiro soaria mais ou menos assim: /qui qui você acha..?/


----------



## Jabir

na verdade; /qui qui cê acha...?/


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Friends, I know this is an old thread, interesting debate, notwithstanding.
Would it be okay to say:
O que é que você pensa *de jantar* fora?, instead of, 'O que é que você pensa de jantarmos fora?'.
If I omit the ending -mos, is it considered bad grammar?.
To my non-native ear sounds better without the -mos. But I am not a native speaker, so, that is why I ask.
Obrigado como sempre!.


----------



## Carfer

É indiferente. No limite, '_jantarmos_' é mais claro, evitando uma longínqua ambiguidade de '_jantar_'. Dizendo _'jantarmos_', fica claro que não está a pedir a opinião da outra pessoa sobre a prática de '_jantar fora_' em geral, mas sobre '_jantarmos fora_', nós, mas, na realidade, não faz diferença, toda a gente entenderá o que quer dizer com _'jantar_'. Gramaticalmente, qualquer delas é correcta.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Oh, I got it. You' re very right, carfer. It would be understood as a general  statement. Not so definitive.
Obrigadíssimo.


----------



## pfaa09

Duas coisas sobre o tópico.
1) Diferença entre "a gente jantar" e "a gente jantarmos", se 'a gente' fosse substituído por 'nós', teria de ser usado o plural 'jantarmos' para concordar em número com o sujeito.
Com o uso de 'a gente', na minha opinião, tanto se pode usar o infinitivo pessoal como a forma verbal no plural.

2) Para se evitar toda esta 'trapalhada', seria muito mais simples, e até natural, digo eu, usar a meio o verbo 'ir'.
_O que (você) acha de (nós) *irmos* / a gente *ir* jantar fora?_
Isto é uma forma natural e clara de fazer a pergunta.
*
nota 1*: palavras dentro de ( ) podem ser omitidas.
*nota 2*: 'trapalhada' mas serve para aprendermos, para falarmos sobre a nossa língua, e sobretudo sobre as várias construções possíveis para uma frase.


----------



## guihenning

polyglotwannabe said:


> O que é que você pensa *de jantar* fora?, instead of, 'O que é que você pensa de jantarmos fora?'.


Novamente, ‘pensar’ não seria a forma preferida, pelo menos no Português do Brasil. “achar”, neste caso, é quase mandatório, salvo variantes “_que tal jantarmos…_”, etc
Agora vai uma impressão minha: quando é enfático que duas pessoas farão algo, mormente no contexto que nos fornece, eu diria que a forma mais comum, mesmo no Brasil, será ‘nós’.  Pode-se substituir sempre “nós” por “a gente”, mas há certas tendências. Caso seja um jantar romântico, eu diria que ‘nós’ teria preferência. Se for um jantar/encontro informal entre amigos, “a gente” provavelmente sairia na frente. Não sei até que ponto a preferência por ‘nós’ acontece porque talvez soe mais elegante, ou se porque o infinitivo pessoal reinforce a ideia de que são duas pessoas fazendo algo, portanto, ‘nós’. Há vários contextos em que ‘a gente’ não cabe tão bem, pois é inegável a sua natureza generalizante e vulgar.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

This question might be considered off-topic, but I think it might be pertinent to the matter at hand. Is the _*'a gente'*_ like saying / the same as saying, _*'we/ nosotros/ nós*_?.
It lends itself to confusion to a non-native 'cos', for example, in English means 'the people', in Spanish 'la gente', it has nothing to do with 'we' or nós?.


----------



## Carfer

polyglotwannabe said:


> This question might be considered off-topic, but I think it might be pertinent to the matter at hand. Is the _*'a gente'*_ like saying / the same as saying, _*'we/ nosotros/ nós*_?.
> It lends itself to confusion to a non-native 'cos', for example, in English means 'the people', in Spanish 'la gente', it has nothing to do with 'we' or nós?.



Em português, sim, significa '_nós_'. Não se refere aos outros, como em espanhol. O equivalente a _'la gente_' será '_as pessoas_'. Cuidado, porém: _'essa gente_' refere-se a terceiros também em português. '_Essa gente'_ não somos nós, são outros.



guihenning said:


> Novamente, ‘pensar’ não seria a forma preferida, pelo menos no Português do Brasil. “achar”, neste caso, é quase mandatório, salvo variantes “_que tal jantarmos…_”, etc


Em Portugal, talvez também predomine _'achar_', mas '_pensar_' não lhe fica muito atrás.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Entendido, carfer. That is good to know.

Guihenning wrote that 'Novamente, ‘pensar’ não seria a forma preferida, pelo menos no Português do Brasil. “achar”, neste caso, é quase mandatório, salvo variantes “_*que tal jantarmos…*_*”* . _is this one an accepted variant?.
Carfer:
Graficamente a diferença está apenas num ínfimo acento (e na linguagem falada, na pronúncia), mas é uma diferença enorme no que toca ao sentido já que '*nos jantarmos'* implica que nos comeríamos a nós próprios
Carfer, you said* 'jantarmos ' *it was not acceptable, or so I understood*,*_ for it was connoting that we were eating one another / each other. Is it(que tal jantarmos) acceptable in Portuguese or not?. It is not to create an argument here, just to know if it can be said or not.
If it is not, it could be a laughable mistake. How about eating each other?.

Oh I see now. I think what carfer meant was that if we say 'nos' without the tilde, then it would mean 'comernos unos a otros'. Sorry, if it is so.


----------



## Riccardo?

(Nós) Jantarmos  = A gente jantar  Both correct, with the same meaning.
Nos jantarmos  Still grammatically correct, but implies cannibalism


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Got it now, ricardo, thanks a lot, buddy.


----------



## guihenning

polyglotwannabe said:


> Oh I see now. I think what carfer meant was that if we say 'nos' without the tilde, then it would mean 'comernos unos a otros'. Sorry, if it is so.


Yes, the problem isn’t ‘jantarmos’, but ‘nos jantarmos’ (without acute accent).


polyglotwannabe said:


> is this one an accepted variant?.


Yes.
«_Que tal jantarmos hoje?»; «Poderíamos jantar no Terraço Itália, que tal?»; «que tal se fôssemos jantar?»_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Muito obrigado, guihenning. Eu adoro este fórum. Postar una dúvida aquí é un felicidade. Vocês gostam e cohnecem o sua bella linguagem.


----------



## guihenning

Só acrescentando que o sentido canibal (ou sexual) se dá com qualquer pronome reflexo. Seja com ‘nós,’ seja com ‘a gente’.

Nós nos jantarmos > «_o que acha de nos jantarmos_» *em oposição a: «*_que acha de nós jantarmos_» ou «_de jantarmos_»
A gente se jantar > «_o que acha de a gente se jantar_»

Naturalmente que o contexto acaba com eventuais ambiguidades, mas nestes casos convém prestar atenção no acento gráfico. Na oralidade, porém, a ambiguidade tem chances nulas de acontecer porque ‘nós’ e ‘nos’ têm pronúncia muito distinta.


----------



## GabrielH

guihenning said:


> Só acrescentando que o sentido canibal (ou sexual) se dá com qualquer pronome reflexo. Seja com ‘nós,’ seja com ‘a gente’.
> 
> Nós nos jantarmos > «_o que acha de nos jantarmos_» *em oposição a: «*_que acha de nós jantarmos_» ou «_de jantarmos_»
> A gente se jantar > «_o que acha de a gente se jantar_».



O que torna esse sentido ainda mais acentuado caso se troque o verbo "jantar" pelo "comer".


----------



## xiskxisk

Jantar, gente é singular feminino.

*A geste está farta de jantar fora.*


----------



## polyglotwannabe

xisk, what do you mean by singular feminine?.
you mean that I can translate '*She*'  as _'A gente'  ?.
_


----------



## Casquilho

xiskxisk said:


> Jantar, gente é singular feminino.
> 
> *A geste está farta de jantar fora.*



Vou dar meu pitaco.

No rigor da gramática, sim, está correto. Porém na prática da fala, ao menos no Brasil, usamos "a gente" com sentido de "nós", o gênero variando de acordo com a situação.

Lembro de ler numa tradução de Henry Miller algo que soou muito esquisito e artificial aos meus ouvidos brasileiros:

"Ele nunca está satisfeito. Se chove, "maldito clima fodido, deixa a gente mórbida". E se o sol surge radiante: "maldito sol fodido, deixa a gente cega"."

Esquisito porque o narrador e seu amigo reclamão eram ambos homens. No Brasil nenhum homem falaria algo como "deixa a gente cega" em vez de "deixa a gente cego". Só mulheres falariam assim.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Interesting, friends. I gather by both your statements that I can use
_'A gente' instead of ele / ela ( That is, to mean either 'she, or he')_
Is that right?. Please, I would like your confirmation, because this is new stuff for me.


----------



## pfaa09

polyglotwannabe said:


> ...I gather by both your statements that I can use
> _'A gente' instead of ele / ela ( That is, to mean either 'she, or he')_
> Is that right?...


No. A gente = Us/We
*A gente* vai/vamos sair = *We* are going out.
Você vem com *a gente*? = Do you come with *us*?


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Okay, pfaa09 , thanks a million, buddy.


----------



## guihenning

“A gente” também pode significar “as pessoas”; “todas as pessoas” e talvez seja por isso que você tenha ficado em dúvida. Não é uso muito comum no Brasil, mas existe. Menos comum que “todo mundo”, há “Toda a gente”, que ocorre bastante em Portugal. Aqui vai um exemplo brasileiro:

_“... Frutas em qualquer quintal
Peitos fartos, filhos fortes
Sonhos semeando o mundo real
*Toda a gente* cabe lá
Palestina Shangri-lá

Vem andar e voa
Vem andar e voa
Vem andar e voa…”


(Vilarejo — Marisa Monte)_


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Yes, you're right, that is what sort of baffled me a little bit at the  beginning, because _'people'_ is 'a gente', 'as pessoas', as well as in Spanish _'la gente'_. But thanks to this thread, and to your collective insight I know now that it means 'we' and that it also mean _'As pessoas'. Sounds like a nice poem, by the way._


----------



## intruder

Olá amigos. 
Uma pergunta com o pronome reflexo. 
Acima disseram que falar "que tal nos jantarmos" está errado, pois não requer o uso do pronome reflexo "nos". Pois o uso desse pronome reflexo significaria o ato de canibalismo. 

Mas... Existem expressões que, à primeira vista, não exigem o pronome reflexivo, no entanto o usam. Por exemplo, "Qual é a melhor maneira para *se* ir ao Rio de Janeiro?" ou "Ações a tomar quando *se* está perdido em uma cidade grande". 

Obrigado


----------



## Carfer

intruder said:


> Olá amigos.
> Uma pergunta com o pronome reflexo.
> Acima disseram que falar "que tal nos jantarmos" está errado, pois não requer o uso do pronome reflexo "nos". Pois o uso desse pronome reflexo significaria o ato de canibalismo.
> 
> Mas... Existem expressões que, à primeira vista, não exigem o pronome reflexivo, no entanto o usam. Por exemplo, "Qual é a melhor maneira para *se* ir ao Rio de Janeiro?" ou "Ações a tomar quando *se* está perdido em uma cidade grande".
> 
> Obrigado



Mas aí não se trata de pronome reflexo, mas de um pronome indefinido, equivalente a '_alguém_'.


----------



## guihenning

Nesse caso, «se» não é pronome reflexo e sim índice de indeterminação do sujeito. Note-se que caso se substitua o «se» por «alguém», ele desaparece.
_«Qual é a melhor maneira para alguém ir ao Rio de Janeiro?»
«Ações a tomar quando alguém está perdido numa cidade grande»
_
Como prova de que não é reflexo, caso haja sujeito, veja-se que o pronome também desaparece:
«Ações a tomar quando estiveres perdido numa cidade grande», «ações a tomar quando estivermos perdidos numa cidade grande», «… tomar… estiverdes…», etc

O verbo ‘ir’ aceita o pronome (que não é reflexivo, mas de realce). Neste caso, também poderia ser «_qual é a melhor maneira de alguém se ir ao Rio de Janeiro?_», mas não é comum no Brasil.


----------



## pfaa09

intruder said:


> Acima disseram que falar "que tal nos jantarmos" está errado, pois não requer o uso do pronome reflexo "nos".


Atenção que o uso de "nos" (pronome reflexivo) com outro tipo de conjugações não é errado. Apenas foi dito que com a presença do verbo jantar passa a haver uma clara ambiguidade.
Imaginemos uma situação com três mulheres/garotas/adolescentes, etc. Elas irão estar presentes numa festa e precisam de cuidar do visual.
"E que tal se nos arranjássemos". A mesma situação, mas para jantar. "E que tal se nos jantássemos". Com o verbo jantar, já não funciona.


----------

